# Hamlet IN Need Help Today 1/29!



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

My pump is out and the truck I use as a back up is down.

Need help! 2'' of snow is on the pavement right now.

One place takes 1 1/2 hr. 

One place takes about 30 min. (gas station)

Need a marical!! Call 574-867-1375 

I wont be sleeping, don't worry.

Hamlet, IN is about 15 min west of plymouth on US 30


----------

